# Whoop whoop .....finally done Alphas new forever home



## AlphaAlpha (Aug 11, 2018)

4 x 5 x 2 foot ..... old wardrobe dropped on its back, lined with pond liner and sealed accordingly, 3 compartments and harder than first thought but hopefully gone overboard and this will last his life time....few finishing touches to do the trim front windows off and lights e.t.c


----------



## EnjoysWine (Aug 12, 2018)

A good way to utilize a pre built unit. Where are you going to mount the lamps?


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Aug 12, 2018)

Im either putting extra supports under the top glass to place the lamps and maybe my strip lamp on the middle wall


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Aug 21, 2018)

lights now in and today will be the day for Alpha .


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Aug 21, 2018)

Alpha enjoying his new home ....all done finally


----------



## Walter1 (Aug 21, 2018)

Alpha, The enclosure solid. Tegu looks very happy. Especially like 2nd photo.


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Aug 21, 2018)

Cheers Walter .... yes I'm well pleased with it .... 2nd and 3rd pics are great hes almost posing .....lol


----------



## EnjoysWine (Aug 21, 2018)

Looks great. I like how you can see in from the top. Alpha seems to be enjoying it.


----------

